# Recordings of von Suppé's operas?



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello, what are the known recordings of Franz von Suppé's operas? I could find just one video with "Des Matrosen Heimkehr" (The Return of Sailors) until now?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Those tree are the most played/ recorded .
Die schöne Galathée (The Beautiful Galatea) – 30 June 1865, Meysels-Theater Berlin
Leichte Kavallerie (Light Cavalry) – 21 March 1866, Carltheater Vienna
Boccaccio – 1 February 1879, Carltheater Vienna


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello,

Thanks - but I actally want to know what can be found on the LPs, CDs, DVDs, at Internet. Any idea?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SenaJurinac said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks - but I actally want to know what can be found on the LPs, CDs, DVDs, at Internet. Any idea?


https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/search?search_query=suppe

This is good search engine , you can also use http://www.bookbutler.com/ and under music insert Suppe.


----------

